# Update on PA 30% cigar tax:



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Receive an e-mail from G&G Cigar in West Chester, Pa. 

The PA state senate dropped the 30% tax proposal fromthe budget. Point for the good guys. All my PA bretheren send a nice e-mail to you local rep and thank them for dropping the proposal (even if the did vote for it).


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I swear, I'm so ticked about all these ridiculous tobacco taxes, I would literally buy my cigarettes from the damned Mafia, if I knew how.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Im glad to see this but know they will try again to find a way to tax tobacco. Let's not forget what the anti smoking lobby is all about and they will not rest til they take away this right away from us.


----------

